# Sun Visors



## timmyv805 (Jan 19, 2011)

All-

Looking to replace my sun visors for my 1998 Nissan Sentra (they look greyish or a very light brown). I really only need to replace the driver's side sun visor, but if there's a good deal to be had I might just take both. The local dealership wants $105 each! They are out of their mind but I can see why they charge so much (make a piece of crap cardboard sun visor so they get extremely tattered, sag, rip and then people will eventually break them and pay $105 each to replace). 

I've peeked at eBay, but it's kinda wearing me out. Please let me know if you can help a fellow Nissan owner out!

Thanks!


----------



## RBluewolf (Oct 1, 2009)

i had a similar problem on my sentra (its a 1997) as when i bought the car used, the sunvisiors were misssing..what me and my stepdad did is take a piece of masonite and some scraps of wood,and make them ourselves...we then sprayed them with grey spray paint,and viola


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I got new ones for both my B14's on eBay, something like $40 for 2 sets.
They're out there.


----------



## timmyv805 (Jan 19, 2011)

appreciate the help. if anyone has any sun visors for a 98 nissan sentra that you're trying to get rid of, let me know. i will gladly take them off of your hands.


----------



## pepperjack13 (Jun 20, 2010)

Same problem here. The fabric is falling apart and they look awful. The ones I have seen on ebay sell for like $60 which is very expensive for sun visors. Almost impossible to find in junk yards.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

another member said they fitted Toyota Tercel visors from a junk yard... worth a try.


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

pepperjack13 said:


> Same problem here. The fabric is falling apart and they look awful. The ones I have seen on ebay sell for like $60 which is very expensive for sun visors. Almost impossible to find in junk yards.


Why spend 60$ when you can find one at a junk yard. Its not worth spending when its readily available.


----------



## pepperjack13 (Jun 20, 2010)

@jaysonbarn- that is if you can find them. I have been to different junkyards many times before and I have not been able to find them so far. In every sentra/200sx I have checked the sun visors, windows switches, and stereo are gone.


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

I sent my Sentra to the junkyard. I took out the stereo and visors. Maybe I should have grabbed the window switches too. If anyone knows anything about cars, they are going to take them out first or someone who has the time to scavenge and resell parts is going to grab it soon after.


----------

